
Ask HN: What chrome extensions do you use? - samjltaylor
I wonder what Chrome extensions are popular with HN readers.
======
nerdben
StandupMail - for progress updates right from new tabs:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/standupmail-new-
ta...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/standupmail-new-
tab/mlbfecchdhpjmipckdednliglkhkonnj)

